# Calling Whovians!



## Apebull (Sep 24, 2014)

I LOVED Tennant and wasn't a fan of Smith. But so far I like Capaldi I'm so glad they went with someone older. The doctor shouldn't be that young looking.


----------



## blwinteler (Sep 24, 2014)

I love those!


----------



## whiskylollipop (Sep 25, 2014)

I liked all the past Doctors! Ecclestone brought that "hot, mysterious and powerful, for an older guy" thing, then Tennant was just plain hot, mysterious, and powerful; I think Smith took the Doctor vibe back to the really retro ones where he was an eccentric, hilarious, frustratingly opaque, blithering kook basically. Capaldi seems a little darker, but I do like his style.

There's no one I love more on the show than River Song though.


----------



## BunMomma (Sep 25, 2014)

I love a hot doctor..hehehe


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 1, 2014)

Natasha's partial to the David Tennant Doctor - but she really likes Rose Tyler...


----------



## blwinteler (Oct 1, 2014)

I love Rose. I'm actually loving Clara and I'm so sad that she'll be leaving at Christmas.


----------



## BunMomma (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh the Bunny Who photo is so cute!! I'll get back to watching that show. Lol


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 1, 2014)

I should be the next Doctor...


lol


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 2, 2014)

I like Peter Capaldi's Doctor. He's sort of a throwback to the Patrick Troughton Second or Tom Baker Fourth Doctors - manic and a bit odd, but fun and with a bit of darkness and sarcasm about mere humans. It's also nice that he's chosen to retain his Scottish accent, when David Tennant suppressed his for the Tenth Doctor. Once Christopher Eccleston introduced the concept that the Doctor didn't have to have an RP accent ("lots of planets have a North"), I'd been waiting for a Scottish Doctor.

I'm not so fond of the writing in the first few episodes, though. The dialog is good, but the plots seem to exist only to set up the one-liners, and either don't make much sense overall or are kind of fragmented, and the conclusions seem rushed. 

I could do without the afterlife sub-plots, too. I'm sure Steven Moffat will tie up that thread eventually, but it just seems kind of weird.


----------



## Apebull (Oct 2, 2014)

MikeScone said:


> I like Peter Capaldi's Doctor. He's sort of a throwback to the Patrick Troughton Second or Tom Baker Fourth Doctors - manic and a bit odd, but fun and with a bit of darkness and sarcasm about mere humans. It's also nice that he's chosen to retain his Scottish accent, when David Tennant suppressed his for the Tenth Doctor. Once Christopher Eccleston introduced the concept that the Doctor didn't have to have an RP accent ("lots of planets have a North"), I'd been waiting for a Scottish Doctor.
> 
> I'm not so fond of the writing in the first few episodes, though. The dialog is good, but the plots seem to exist only to set up the one-liners, and either don't make much sense overall or are kind of fragmented, and the conclusions seem rushed.
> 
> I could do without the afterlife sub-plots, too. I'm sure Steven Moffat will tie up that thread eventually, but it just seems kind of weird.



I Agree 100%!!! I really wish Moffat would let someone else be the show runner and writer. He's had some good episodes but he tries WAY to hard to connect everything and doesn't really do a good job at it. I really like the stand alone episodes more then the connecting story line ones.

As a mom who homeschools my kids I did find a super fun class on-line for them. It's traveling through history with Doctor Who. It's been so much fun to go back actually learn about he real people/events that the 10th & 11th Doctor visited. Right now we are learning about Queen Victoria from Tooth and Claw. Where for part of the episode David had his WONDERFUL Scottish accent.:biggrin2:


----------



## HiddlesKenway (Oct 3, 2014)

You called and I have come! 

I have a place in my heart for each Doctor and despite the fact I am only seventeen I still have seen right back to the first but my favourite will always be Tennant--I know cliche! Really not at all, he was my first Focto. Well technically I saw an Eccleston episode long before Tennant but to my defence I didn't know what Doctor Who was back then! I sort of grew up in the Sci Fi world as my dad is a massive Whovian and Trekkie.

On to Capaldi, honestly it's taking some adjusting. I see a lot of the Second, First and a little smidgen of the Eighth Doctor in his along with his own style but I don't know what it is. Maybe it's the first few episodes or just how the last days of the Eleventh went down that makes it feel off to me. 

I've never been happy with the last part of season seven Moffat was so busy working on Sherlock that his writing went haywire and became rushed and empty it was the worst time to introduce a new companion I HATED Clara at first she had no depth and she was just again as rushed and plotless as the episode she was in. I'm starting to like her now that her character is less flat and is getting more character but I'll tell you what, I'll always miss Donna! Only she could put The Doctor in his place like that without him ever threatening to send her home.

My dad always said this about the new series "He used to be let me help you, now he's I'm the only one who can help you and if you won't let me you'll die."


----------



## kmaben (Oct 3, 2014)

Like Tennant said "I was always trying to be old and crotchety" It kind of did get old after awhile. And yes Moffat needs to go. The writing is getting stale and really not making a lot of sense. The hubster and I are still trying to figure out the whole silence/river song thing. And I hate the new things like the dr lies. The doctor has never lied. Went around the question maybe but why would one of the oldest, most powerful, creatures in the cosmos have to lie? It makes him cheap. But Capaldi does seem to be holding his own. He's been a fan of the show for a long time too.


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Apebull (Nov 17, 2014)

Is did anyone else hate the season finally? I mean where did The Master come from and Cyberman that just die that easy?


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 19, 2014)

I liked the finale episodes for what they were, but in terms of believability they really missed the mark. You could almost see the checklist of plot threads - "OK, we've got Missy, how do we explain her?", "We have to explain where all those dead people went... we haven't used the Cybermen yet this season, have we?", "What about UNIT?" and so on. 

All right, I know if you're willing to buy a 1,000 year old alien with two hearts who regenerates serially from William Hartnell to Peter Capaldi, you have to have some degree of suspension of disbelief - but come on. Cyberman spores which cause everyone who died on Earth from some indeterminate time in the past to come back alive as somewhat confused flying Cybermen when they're watered by a magic storm? That just doesn't make sense. 

Yes, Missy/Master's a time traveller, so she/he can go back to anytime she/he likes to provide whatever time is needed, I get it - but once you go down that road, no plot is safe (and where did she/he come from in the first place? Didn't the Master refuse regeneration at the end of one of David Tennant's series?). 

What happened to Cybermen being human beings who are upgraded/retrofitted into cybernetic bodies? That's been the explanation for them since the beginning. How do the spores cause that to happen to, let's face it, seriously decomposed corpses? Where does the metal come from? And OK, the graphics are fun, but why can these Cybermen fly all of a sudden? 

How do all those dead souls get to the Nethersphere to wait for the plot device, and how are they chosen? Surely _everybody _who died in the last hundred years couldn't have their souls harvested - there wouldn't be enough interviewers to sit in those rooms and do intake, if nothing else. 

Sigh...


----------



## Baron (Dec 18, 2014)

I am only 21 so I had to visit many Youtube sites and torrents to view nearly the entire Doctor Who series. I started watching DW back in 2005 with my father from the Tom Baker generation. I can fully understand why nobody cared for the sixth Doctor at all. He was very rude, loud, and dark. No redeeming quality in the sixth doctor at all. All the 8th got was a made for TV movie and then radio shows. But back on the current 2005 on series, I thought it would be kind of nice to have an episode that showed the origin story of Susan. Susan could be the daughter of Jenny. She ends up tracking down her dad in his first generation (much younger of course) and presents him with his grandchild Susan. It would confound and confuse him but DNA doesn't lie. The idea that Jenny is being "hunted" by something would end up leaving Susan in his care and they would steal the TARDIS to flee to Earth. They could go as far as saying he did it so they wouldn't expose her to the trauma of becoming a Time Lord. Well that is the episode I would like to see.

My all time Favorites are David Tennant, Tom Baker, Christopher Eccleston (died too soon), and Jon Pertwee. Matt Smith is a fine actor but was given crap scripts from the start that kept feeding off the best Tennant episodes. Too many times they recycled "Blink", it was original, and should have been left alone. Matt did get to do one thing no other Doctor has ever done. He died of extreme old age. 

My father watched Doctor Who in the late 70's and started again in 2005 with me. One of my favorites is this argument between the Cyberman and the Dalek in "Doomsday". 


> Dalek Thay: Identify yourself!
> Cybermen: You will identify first!
> Dalek Thay: State you identity!
> Cybermen: You will identify first!
> ...



Well here is to looking ahead and hoping for more great episodes in the years ahead. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Baron (Nov 5, 2015)

Anyone else NOT caring for all these 2 part episodes we are getting this season? I started looking ahead on the titles and all of them are done in 2 parts. I ran back through the older seasons and I didn't like the old 2 part episodes either. I would really prefer they get back on the track.


----------



## Baron (Dec 8, 2015)

Now the season is done and over. The Christmas special will be out next. I will bump this thread with a question. But first let's take a quick look at the 2005-2015 companions;

Real Name - Nick Name - Side Kick(s) - Origin

Clara Oswald - The Impossible Girl - Danny Pink - Earth
Amy Pond - The Girl Who Waited - Rory Williams - Earth
Donna Noble - Doctor Donna - Wilfred Mott - Earth 
Martha Jones - (no nickname) - Earth
Rose Tyler - Bad Wolf - Mickey Smith - Captain Jack Harkness (aka Face of Bo) - All Earth

Some claim that just because Craig Owens or River Song made a couple of appearances they should be called companions. But River Song married the Doctor so she falls out of that category in my opinion. Craig never "ran away" with the Doctor so I cannot see defining him as a companion. Jack wanted to run off with the Doctor, but the he was scared of him. I am kind of worn out on the Doctor's companions. You will notice most all of them are females with male sidekicks, the biggest reason I am growing tired of them... They are all from EARTH. I believe the writers need to get a bit more creative.

The Doctor flies about in the TARDIS and has all of time and space to pick from. Prior to 2005 restart, the Doctor had 2 robotic dogs (K-9 Mark I and Mark II), a Time Lady Romana, Adric a young man from E-Space, and Leela a warrior maiden from an alien planet in the far future. 

Calling ALL Whovians!! Question;
Who or what would you like to see as the Doctor's next companion?


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Dec 8, 2015)

Well not another robotic dog! Those were so annoying. Would you want to see another robotic sidekick? I see what you are saying about earth sidekicks, but I prefer them. I get to live vicariously through them. Wouldn't you want to leave earth and go hangout with The Dr? But I see what you are saying about the sidekicks getting redundant.


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 12, 2015)

Was Captain Jack Harkness from Earth? I thought he was from some future colony planet (on which there was a "Boeshane Peninsula", the "Boe" of Face of Boe). 

I always liked Martha Jones - maybe the current Doctor can reconnect with her.


----------



## Baron (Dec 19, 2015)

I think the most annoying thing about K-9 is how they did his voice. But no, the robo dog has been done. I realize what a pain it is to have a companion in make up all the time. Take a look at Star Trek NG, Michael Dorn as Worf the klingon, went through six hours of prep time in make up. I don't believe the answer is another talking toaster or someone in a lizard suit. 

I just would like to see an alien companion who is unfamiliar with odd Earth customs. So when you have episodes on contemporary Earth they still maintain a sense of discovery.


----------



## Strax (Mar 8, 2016)

Best thread ever! 
One of my buns is named Stormageddon, and the other is Strax!


----------



## Alek (May 9, 2017)

I'm totally in love with Peter Capaldi. He's amazing! My favorite Doctor.
Tennant was a good Doctor too, as well as Eccleston. However, I really didn't like Matt Smith. I forced myself to watch most of his episodes so I could catch up for Capaldi's era. But I cant stand Matt Smith as an actor, or as the Doctor.


----------



## RavenousDragon (May 9, 2017)

I agree with Alek. Tennant was my favorite though- Capaldi and Baker (the first) are tied for second. I'm not caught up to the new season (dang school keeping me from watching TV) but that's my take.


----------

